# LSI 53c1030 SCSI Success

## metacove

I recently had difficulty building kernel support for the LSI 53c1030 card and thought I would post my results

```

[root@masked root]# lspci | grep SCSI

08:07.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 (rev 07)

08:07.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 (rev 07)

```

At first glance it appears as though this would only require the sym53c8xx Version 2 SCSI Support. After some testing I discovered that it also required the Fusion MPT (base + ScsiHost) drivers. This may be obvious to some but stumped me and I thought I'd post my discoveries to help others in the future.

----------

## bcavalieri

Thanks, that helped me out.

----------

## Mr. Hahn

would this work for a LSI 53c1010 also?

I have the LSI U160 model. 

which sym drivers did you use?

the SCSI 2 or the one labeled "NEW" 

also, did you use ncr drivers too?

----------

## useche

hi,

i get that two modules compile in kernel but i can't avoid the kernel panic when the box boot. If you can help me i really apreciate it.

Thanks

----------

